# Vudu UHD Collection



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I see that Vudu has a UHD collection - it is small and they cost allot but it is a start. So when do we think the Bolt will be able to access these?

http://www.vudu.com/movies/#featured/12434/UHD-Collection


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

It is a start and the first meaningful thing for me will be when Vudu offers upgrades for existing libraries to UHD. A fee of $2 per movie might make sense but maybe not, it may need to cost more than that. It is probably several years away if it happens at all.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> It is a start and the first meaningful thing for me will be when Vudu offers upgrades for existing libraries to UHD. A fee of $2 per movie might make sense but maybe not, it may need to cost more than that. It is probably several years away if it happens at all.


It will be interesting to see if Vudu provides a upgrade path, I have the HDX version of 10 of the movies on their UHD list. More important to me is if they provide a way to download UHD movies (hint to Vudu: this would be a great feature to add to TiVo) as I do not currently have access to Internet speeds fast enough to stream UHD. I hope it will be a few years before I need to buy an new TV so I am hoping most of this is worked out by the time I would like to access UHD content.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Chris Gerhard said:


> It is a start and the first meaningful thing for me will be when Vudu offers upgrades for existing libraries to UHD. A fee of $2 per movie might make sense but maybe not, it may need to cost more than that. It is probably several years away if it happens at all.


Did Vudu do that for upgrading in the past to HD or HDX?

If so, that's pretty cool, and not something I would have expected since new formats have always been treated as just another means to sell the movie again - usually at a much higher price.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jonw747 said:


> Did Vudu do that for upgrading in the past to HD or HDX?
> 
> If so, that's pretty cool, and not something I would have expected since new formats have always been treated as just another means to sell the movie again - usually at a much higher price.


They kind of did it, with Vudu you can "convert" some/many DVDs & Blu-rays that you own to digital, they allowed you to convert DVDs to HDX digital for $5 (or $2.50 if you did 10 or more at a time). But they never let you upscale a SD digital copy to an HD or HDX digital copy.


----------



## paulagreen (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice info. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I bought the Vacation movie collection a couple days ago and the new movie is listed a UHD. I don't have a UHD TV yet so I can't actually test it.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I bought the Vacation movie collection a couple days ago and the new movie is listed a UHD. I don't have a UHD TV yet so I can't actually test it.


From where, as far I aware UHD movies are not available for sale yet.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Johncv said:


> From where, as far I aware UHD movies are not available for sale yet.


Are you talking about UHD Blu-Ray Disks? Because you can buy/rent the digital UHD version of the movies listed in my Vudu link above now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Johncv said:


> From where, as far I aware UHD movies are not available for sale yet.


From Vudu, as the thread title suggests. Although I'm not sure if the TiVo app actually supports playback. As I said I don't have a UHD TV, so even though I have a Bolt I can't actually test any of the UHD features.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I am also seeing some of the titles in My Vudu have the UHD label. The purchase price is $25 to $30 dollars for each title. Way to salty for my wallet. 
Will also need a new TV, receiver, and a UHD streamer to take advantage of this. I see the TV will also need to support HDR. You will also need a robust and reliable internet connection so I do not see this taking off any time soon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> They kind of did it, with Vudu you can "convert" some/many DVDs & Blu-rays that you own to digital, they allowed you to convert DVDs to HDX digital for $5 (or $2.50 if you did 10 or more at a time). But they never let you upscale a SD digital copy to an HD or HDX digital copy.


I just lost my mind and uploaded a buuunch of Blu-rays and DVDs to my sister's Vudu account using Vudu's Ultraviolet-compliant "disc-to-digital" service. You used to have to hit a physical Walmart location to do the conversion, but they now offer a Mac/Windows-based program, VuduToGo, allowing in-home conversion -- though you *would* need a Blu-ray drive to convert Blu-rays.

At home: http://www.vudu.com/in_home_disc_to_digital.html

At Wal*Mart: http://www.vudu.com/disc_to_digital.html​
As far as I can tell, the 50% off discount only applies to in-home conversions.

p.s. Blu-ray to HDX conversion is $2 (or $1 each, once you've hit the 10 conversion discount threshold)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

By the way, could whoever develops the Vudu app for TiVo please make it a little more tedious to get to *my* movie collection?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> I just lost my mind and uploaded a buuunch of Blu-rays and DVDs to my sister's Vudu account using Vudu's Ultraviolet-compliant "disc-to-digital" service. You used to have to hit a physical Walmart location to do the conversion, but they now offer a Mac/Windows-based program, VuduToGo, allowing in-home conversion -- though you *would* need a Blu-ray drive to convert Blu-rays.
> 
> At home: http://www.vudu.com/in_home_disc_to_digital.html
> 
> ...


Ya we have convert a good number also. Just a hint if you somehow have temporary access  to a Blu-Ray/DVD the program will save disks you have scanned and you can take days or even weeks to get to 10 to get the discount before checking out. We have about 210+/- moves as each of us sharing the Ultraviolet account also have some non-ultraviolet titles that are only in our individual Vudu accounts.

I haven't added any in awhile did you find many that didn't work? We had some that we should have been able to convert (verified they were Ultraviolet titles) that didn't.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> I just lost my mind and uploaded a buuunch of Blu-rays and DVDs to my sister's Vudu account using Vudu's Ultraviolet-compliant "disc-to-digital" service. You used to have to hit a physical Walmart location to do the conversion, but they now offer a Mac/Windows-based program, VuduToGo, allowing in-home conversion -- though you *would* need a Blu-ray drive to convert Blu-rays.
> 
> At home: http://www.vudu.com/in_home_disc_to_digital.html
> 
> ...


I do the same... My goal is to eventually get everything I can get moved up to my Vudu account (10 or more at a time of course)...

I love the simplicity and convenience of having all of my movies stored for cloud access... Though if they start implementing data caps on my home internet service, I would probably start bringing out the physical media so that I don't impact my data usage needlessly...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> By the way, could whoever develops the Vudu app for TiVo please make it a little more tedious to get to *my* movie collection?


Vudu does. This is the same app used for all smart TVs. It use to be easier to get to My Movies. It also use to have an option to filter the main lists by titles that are available to rent. They redid the UI a couple months after we got Vudu on TiVo and it updated on TiVo along with all other devices. The new UI has some things that are better and some that are worse.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Did they finally fix it so that it is easy to see what you own and what you don't own when it comes to television seasons?

I own 2 seasons of Big Bang Theory, and most (but not all) of the Game of Thrones...Yet, when I go and try and access those shows, it looks like I own them all...until I go deeper into the bowels of the episodes and discover that some stream for free, and some stream on a pay-per-episode basis...

When I go to "My Vudu", I just want to see what I own... Period...


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I just converted a 100 Blu rays in the past two weeks. There is a 50 movie maximum and then you are forced to check out. 
I am also having some issues with certain titles not working but I think it maybe the Blu ray software I am using is out of date. I am thinking of getting Power DVD 15 to see if this helps with some of these titles, If it doesn't then I guess I will have to take them to Walmart to get converted.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> It will be interesting to see if Vudu provides a upgrade path, I have the HDX version of 10 of the movies on their UHD list. More important to me is if they provide a way to download UHD movies (hint to Vudu: this would be a great feature to add to TiVo) as I do not currently have access to Internet speeds fast enough to stream UHD. I hope it will be a few years before I need to buy an new TV so I am hoping most of this is worked out by the time I would like to access UHD content.


By then maybe TWC will have MAXX in your area. Don't they already have 30mbps at least available? That's fast enough to stream UHD.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Bigg said:


> By then maybe TWC will have MAXX in your area. Don't they already have 30mbps at least available? That's fast enough to stream UHD.


If I could get TWC Internet streaming UHD wouldn't be an issue. Unfortunately I live about 0.75 miles past the end of the TWC lines and the only option I have currently is Frontier DSL, which works fine but my 12Mbps service tops out a 9.5 Mbps due to the distance I am from the switching station (at least that is what Frontier claims).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> If I could get TWC Internet streaming UHD wouldn't be an issue. Unfortunately I live about 0.75 miles past the end of the TWC lines and the only option I have currently is Frontier DSL, which works fine but my 12Mbps service tops out a 9.5 Mbps due to the distance I am from the switching station (at least that is what Frontier claims).


How does 9.5 Mbps work for you in terms of 1080p HD streaming? Do you get the 3-bar icon when streaming HDX videos from Vudu? How reliable is the best-quality 1080p from Amazon and Netflix? I ask because I'm considering switching from my current 20+ Mbps internet with Uverse to a cheap 10 Mbps plan from Comcast. As it only costs $20 per month for the first year with no contract, it's very attractive IF it's fast enough for 1080p streaming, which I think it is.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> If I could get TWC Internet streaming UHD wouldn't be an issue. Unfortunately I live about 0.75 miles past the end of the TWC lines and the only option I have currently is Frontier DSL, which works fine but my 12Mbps service tops out a 9.5 Mbps due to the distance I am from the switching station (at least that is what Frontier claims).


Oooh. So you're in a suburb outside Rochester then?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> How does 9.5 Mbps work for you in terms of 1080p HD streaming? Do you get the 3-bar icon when streaming HDX videos from Vudu? How reliable is the best-quality 1080p from Amazon and Netflix? I ask because I'm considering switching from my current 20+ Mbps internet with Uverse to a cheap 10 Mbps plan from Comcast. As it only costs $20 per month for the first year with no contract, it's very attractive IF it's fast enough for 1080p streaming, which I think it is.


I don't have Netflix but Vudu and Amazon 1080p works fine. I get 3 bar HDX with Vudu without issues.

Note: While my 9.5 Mbps service works just fine, when I am streaming video nothing else is using Internet Bandwidth in my house other than TiVo back ground communications. If you plan on doing much else when you are using streaming video you might find you are short on bandwidth.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Bigg said:


> Oooh. So you're in a suburb outside Rochester then?


Ya I am actually about 35 miles south of the city in a small Rural Town (Leicester, Population of about 2200 on a good day). I use Rochester because more people are likely to know where it is.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> I am also having some issues with certain titles not working but I think it maybe the Blu ray software I am using is out of date. I am thinking of getting Power DVD 15 to see if this helps with some of these titles, If it doesn't then I guess *I will have to take them to Walmart to get converted*.


Sadly, the 50% discount doesn't apply to in-store conversions.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Sadly, the 50% discount doesn't apply to in-store conversions.


Yea the girl at Vudu support told me that. Right now I have about 6 titles that I have trouble with but I have aobut 300 more to convert. If I find I that I have around 20 titles I will buy power dvd 15 to upgrade my outdated software. If I have less troubled titles then I will just take them to Walmart and pay the $2 each.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> Yea the girl at Vudu support told me that. Right now I have about 6 titles that I have trouble with but I have aobut 300 more to convert. If I find I that I have around 20 titles I will buy power dvd 15 to upgrade my outdated software. If I have less troubled titles then I will just take them to Walmart and pay the $2 each.


I'll be interested to learn if upgrading your Blu-ray software fixes some of your conversion issues.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> I'll be interested to learn if upgrading your Blu-ray software fixes some of your conversion issues.


I am assuming it should as some of these discs should play. Most of them that do not work throw up a can not find drive. Vudu support indicated that this is an issue the playback software has.
I can get power dvd 15 for $50 right now on Amazon. My current version is from 2011 so it is possible for it not to work with some discs.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> Will also need a new TV, receiver, and a UHD streamer to take advantage of this. I see the TV will also need to support HDR. You will also need a robust and reliable internet connection so I do not see this taking off any time soon.


You may need a new TV and receiver but your TV does not have to support HDR (unless you want HDR, which I would if I were buying a new TV).

I looked at all of the first-two-minutes-of-the-title samples of the UHD collection and was only impressed with the one for _Man of Steel_ and to a lesser extent the one for _Mad Max: Fury Road_. If _Man of Steel_ weren't such a mediocre film I'd be tempted to buy it; it was so sharp as to appear 3D.

It takes about 16 Mbps available bandwidth to get the highest quality VUDU UHD video encode ("4 bars") and 10 Mbps to get the lowest quality one ("1 bar"). With 100 Mbps service I didn't have any problem getting "four bar" quality.

What I'd like to get my hands on are M-Go UHD downloads, which their FAQ states average 60GB in size. A 60GB encode of a two hour movie would average 66.67 Mbps; that should provide a pretty damn sharp image . Currently they can only be downloaded to a "Vidity" disk pack, which currently can only be connected to Samsung UHD and SUHD televisions. They say that more devices are on their way; hopefully some are external. M-Go also streams UHD to some devices, including Roku 4.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> I am assuming it should as some of these discs should play. Most of them that do not work throw up a can not find drive. Vudu support indicated that this is an issue the playback software has.
> I can get power dvd 15 for $50 right now on Amazon. My current version is from 2011 so it is possible for it not to work with some discs.


Ah, I hadn't tried checking whether the discs that VuduToGo had trouble with would play in my DVD/Blu-ray software. May have to make another pass.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Ah, I hadn't tried checking whether the discs that VuduToGo had trouble with would play in my DVD/Blu-ray software. May have to make another pass.


Yea if you software craps out on the movie then the D2D will not work. These are some titles I am having trouble with:
Predator 2
Rendition
Flightplan (this one freezes up my dvd software and I even have to reboot my computer to get out of the mess)
Grease
Witness


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> Yea if you software craps out on the movie then the D2D will not work. These are some titles I am having trouble with:
> Predator 2
> Rendition
> Flightplan (this one freezes up my dvd software and I even have to reboot my computer to get out of the mess)
> ...


I'm a bit confused. It isn't as simple as following the instructions on the Vudu To Go page? I was planning to do this later today. Wasn't planning to watch any of my Blu-Rays on my Mac, was just planning to download the Vudu To Go software for Mac, connect my external and following the Vudu To Go instructions. Are you saying I need some sort of additional software to accomplish this?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

sangs said:


> I'm a bit confused. It isn't as simple as following the instructions on the Vudu To Go page? I was planning to do this later today. Wasn't planning to watch any of my Blu-Rays on my Mac, was just planning to download the Vudu To Go software for Mac, connect my external and following the Vudu To Go instructions. Are you saying I need some sort of additional software to accomplish this?


Vudu To Go is a separate application you download and install on your computer. It will also want a Adobe Air installed to work. However you do not need software for your Blu-ray drive. I installed a Blu-ray drive in a standard Win 7 computer to just convert Blu-ray disks. The computer can not "play" the disks at all. The Vudu To Go program can read the Blu-ray Disks to determine what movie they are just fine without any Blu-ray playback software.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sangs said:


> I'm a bit confused. It isn't as simple as following the instructions on the Vudu To Go page? I was planning to do this later today. Wasn't planning to watch any of my Blu-Rays on my Mac, was just planning to download the Vudu To Go software for Mac, connect my external and following the Vudu To Go instructions. Are you saying I need some sort of additional software to accomplish this?


I have no way of testing this as the Bluray playback software came packaged with this PC. When I put a disc in the drive the software starts up automatically.
What I can tell you is if the Vudu app puts up the can nto find drive I see that the Bluray software says there needs to be a software update. If I select yes nothing happens. One time it did ask me to upgrade to PowerDVD 14.
Vudu told me that upgrading the software will allow it to read the title and work with the Vudu app.
I would be pissed if I bought PowerDVD 15 and I still have the problem. I am thinking about buying a Bluray drive for my other PC so I maybe able to test it on that machine.

Let us know if you can use the Vudu app without using any type of playback software.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> I have no way of testing this as the Bluray playback software came packaged with this PC. When I put a disc in the drive the software starts up automatically.
> What I can tell you is if the Vudu app puts up the can nto find drive I see that the Bluray software says there needs to be a software update. If I select yes nothing happens. One time it did ask me to upgrade to PowerDVD 14.
> Vudu told me that upgrading the software will allow it to read the title and work with the Vudu app.
> I would be pissed if I bought PowerDVD 15 and I still have the problem. I am thinking about buying a Bluray drive for my other PC so I maybe able to test it on that machine.
> ...


Had no problems whatsoever. Connected my new LG Ultra Slim Blu-Ray Writer to my MacBook Pro and that was it. Didn't have to add any software. Just plug-and-play. Fired up Vudo To Go, inserted the discs and all that were available for conversion worked. Only problem was that I own quite a few discs - including my entire James Bond Blu-Ray collection - that were not eligible for conversion.  Wasn't the fault of the drive though. Very pleased, especially with the 50 percent off promotion.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sangs said:


> Had no problems whatsoever. Connected my new LG Ultra Slim Blu-Ray Writer to my MacBook Pro and that was it. Didn't have to add any software. Just plug-and-play. Fired up Vudo To Go, inserted the discs and all that were available for conversion worked. Only problem was that I own quite a few discs - including my entire James Bond Blu-Ray collection - that were not eligible for conversion.  Wasn't the fault of the drive though. Very pleased, especially with the 50 percent off promotion.


Thanks sangs. I am going to pick up a bluray drive for my other PC. I am wondering if I will have to take the movies I am having issues with to Walmart. I thought it was the playback software that was causing the issues of not finding the drive.
Maybe I will contact Vudu and supply them with the titles and the UPC code for these movies. There is only one bluray copy of these titles available so purchasing a newer version is not an option.

I have about 300 more titles to convert so I am doing a 100 a month. My bluray library is getting pretty big.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> I don't have Netflix but Vudu and Amazon 1080p works fine. I get 3 bar HDX with Vudu without issues.
> 
> Note: While my 9.5 Mbps service works just fine, when I am streaming video nothing else is using Internet Bandwidth in my house other than TiVo back ground communications. If you plan on doing much else when you are using streaming video you might find you are short on bandwidth.


Switched over to Comcast internet yesterday and am consistently getting download speeds of 12 to 13 Mbps. Unfortunately, however, I'm no longer getting 1080p streaming from Amazon, which stinks, as that's the main streaming service I use. The Amazon UI shows "HD" now rather than "HD 1080p" as before. And the picture looks a little softer. Vudu, however, continues to serve up excellent 1080p HDX streams to me with all 4 bars displayed! I have zero buffering pauses on any streaming services or websites. My Roamio is connected via ethernet.

I've contacted Amazon about the problem and was assured repeatedly that my speed should be sufficient for their best quality 1080p HD. The rep was stumped and has elevated my situation to their techs. Hopefully they can force my TiVo to again fetch 1080p streams from their servers. Amazon will follow up within the week...


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

jonw747 said:


> Did Vudu do that for upgrading in the past to HD or HDX?
> 
> If so, that's pretty cool, and not something I would have expected since new formats have always been treated as just another means to sell the movie again - usually at a much higher price.


Yes and no. If you have the SD version of a movie on Vudu, you have to pay full price to get the HDx version. However, if you had the movie on DVD, you could choose the SD version or HDx version for slightly more. Since newer films all have codes in them and are not therefore, upgradeable using disc to digital, I will assume the former is how they'll handle Blu-Ray to UHD, but I hope I am wrong. So far, I have the HDx version of every title that they have in UHD and I am not willing to pay $30 more for the UHD version.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

mikeyts said:


> You may need a new TV and receiver but your TV does not have to support HDR (unless you want HDR, which I would if I were buying a new TV).
> 
> I looked at all of the first-two-minutes-of-the-title samples of the UHD collection and was only impressed with the one for _Man of Steel_ and to a lesser extent the one for _Mad Max: Fury Road_. If _Man of Steel_ weren't such a mediocre film I'd be tempted to buy it; it was so sharp as to appear 3D.
> 
> ...


This is good to know. I would buy UHD titles (I do have one UHD display, which is one of the Vudu UHD ready dispays) but my main display for movies is a 1080P projector. If there was any quality difference, it would be due to the higher bandwidth, but I'd still take it to future proof and get my Vudu streaming closer to Blu-Ray quality while I wait for UHD projector prices to come down.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

here is a list of vudu 4k devices
https://forum.vudu.com/showthread.php?947250-VUDU-UHD-Compatible-Devices-List


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Here is a really good article on how there is no movies made in 4k. All but one movie, Maze Runner, is done in 2k.
You also add in that there is 3 competing HDR standards and this UHD idea is something to steer clear of.
Also, it appears that 3D is dead with UHD so those of you that have invested time and money in this are now left with obsolete hardware.
I was burnt in the HD DVD/Bluray format war so I am staying away from UHD, as I did with 3D.
http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/ultra-hd-not-always-4k/


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> ... it appears that 3D is dead with UHD so those of you that have invested time and money in this are now left with obsolete hardware....
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/ultra-hd-not-always-4k/


This is somewhat of a misleading statement. 3D is not dead, but since there are no 4K 3D movies, current 3D Blu-Ray is the best you could get anyway. Also, the linked article lists many titles either shot in 4K or on 35mm film, which is inherently UHD. The only part missing is whether or not the studio would want to go back and redo the post processing in 4K (if it can be done).

I am proud for you that you sat out 3D, but in my opinion you gave up some great entertainment (especially if you have invested in a projection system) and will likely be doing so again. The time may not be right yet, but in my opinion, 4K is likely the last home system we'll ever see or need unless we end up watching on real cinema sized screens. I, for one, want to be part of that.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> Here is a really good article on how there is no movies made in 4k. All but one movie, Maze Runner, is done in 2k.
> You also add in that there is 3 competing HDR standards and this UHD idea is something to steer clear of.
> Also, it appears that 3D is dead with UHD so those of you that have invested time and money in this are now left with obsolete hardware.
> I was burnt in the HD DVD/Bluray format war so I am staying away from UHD, as I did with 3D.
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/ultra-hd-not-always-4k/


I agree waiting on this whole 4k/UHD trend makes sense. People who have bought 4K TVs already are likely owners of a TV that will never be able to deliver the full UHD promise. Regarding UHD Blu-ray, I guess it depends on how much the players cost and what the premium of the disks is. My guess is both the players & disks are going to cost allot more than I will want to spend anytime soon. And I am also guessing the UHD-Blu ray will not be available for rental anytime soon if ever.

That said once a person buys a 4K/UHD TV there is one absolute fact: Everything they watch is up-scaled to 4K, doesn't matter what the content started as. So regardless what the content on a UHD Bllu-ray started as it is likely going to be "better" than any other source of the same content. There is also one thing that is also pretty certain: Only content provided in 4K/UHD has any chance of having increased color or HDR again with UHD Blu-ray likely being the best of all sources.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> Here is a really good article on how there is no movies made in 4k. All but one movie, Maze Runner, is done in 2k.
> You also add in that there is 3 competing HDR standards and this UHD idea is something to steer clear of.
> Also, it appears that 3D is dead with UHD so those of you that have invested time and money in this are now left with obsolete hardware.
> I was burnt in the HD DVD/Bluray format war so I am staying away from UHD, as I did with 3D.
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/ultra-hd-not-always-4k/


The UHD BD players coming out in the next few months still support 3D. Of course it's 1080P 3D. And some UHD titles will include the 3D BD too. It would have been sweet if there was a UHD HDR 3D format. But now we will need to choose between HDR UHD and 3D. I already have half a dozen UHD titles pre-ordered along with the Samsung UHD BD player.

EVery UHD BD sold will support HDR 10. If it ends up using Dolby Vision, BBC HDR or some other HDR format, it will still be required to have HDR10 on the disc. The question come with the streaming services like Vudu. Which has said they plan on using Dolby Vision HDR. Will they still have HDR10 to be able to be used with the majority of HDR sets. Amazon already supports HDR streaming. Netflix and Ultraflix should be supporting HDR soon.

And as far as 2K. You are talking about the Digital Intermediate. But with the UHD titles they are going back to the raw footage to create the UHD title. So for instance the Martian. It was filmed with a 5K digital camera. All the live action footage will take that 5K raw footage to create the 4k on the disc. Then with special effects, that is typically done in 2K. So the 2K effects on the Martian will be upscaled to 4K.(remember this is not upscaling like is done in a TV in realtime. It is many times better) All this will be used to create the UHD BD. It will not be using the 2K Digital Intermediate that is used for the theater presentation. From what I've read about people that have seen 4K samples of the Martian in HDR UHD. They have said it is nothing short of superb. And blows away what you get on the 2K BD.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The question come with the streaming services like Vudu. Which has said they plan on using Dolby Vision HDR.


The Dolby Vision logo is on the descriptions of VUDU's 4K titles (my TV can't play it so they're grayed out).


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> The UHD BD players coming out in the next few months still support 3D. Of course it's 1080P 3D. And some UHD titles will include the 3D BD too. It would have been sweet if there was a UHD HDR 3D format. But now we will need to choose between HDR UHD and 3D. I already have half a dozen UHD titles pre-ordered along with the Samsung UHD BD player.
> 
> EVery UHD BD sold will support HDR 10. If it ends up using Dolby Vision, BBC HDR or some other HDR format, it will still be required to have HDR10 on the disc. The question come with the streaming services like Vudu. Which has said they plan on using Dolby Vision HDR. Will they still have HDR10 to be able to be used with the majority of HDR sets. Amazon already supports HDR streaming. Netflix and Ultraflix should be supporting HDR soon.
> 
> And as far as 2K. You are talking about the Digital Intermediate. But with the UHD titles they are going back to the raw footage to create the UHD title. So for instance the Martian. It was filmed with a 5K digital camera. All the live action footage will take that 5K raw footage to create the 4k on the disc. Then with special effects, that is typically done in 2K. So the 2K effects on the Martian will be upscaled to 4K.(remember this is not upscaling like is done in a TV in realtime. It is many times better) All this will be used to create the UHD BD. It will not be using the 2K Digital Intermediate that is used for the theater presentation. From what I've read about people that have seen 4K samples of the Martian in HDR UHD. They have said it is nothing short of superb. And blows away what you get on the 2K BD.


I was burned on being an early adopter of HD by buying a 720p set and then having to buy a new set to get 1080p. I also was on the losing side of the HD DVD/Bluray format war so I learned my lesson the hard way.
This is why I did not fall for the 3D fad and I will not fall for the new UHD fad.
If UHD becomes a guaranteed thing then I will buy into it when prices fall and I can buy the UHD titles for under $10 like I do with Bluray right now.

As for HDR that is not exclusive to UHD as it can be used on just HD. The main problem with HDR is most of its benefits is above what the human eye can resolve.

As for HD the reason we have it today is it was an engineered standard that was developed in the late 80's and into the late 90's when the US was preparing for the change from analog broadcasting to digital broadcasting. 3D and UHD is something that was developed by the CE industry in the hopes it would get people to buy new TVs right after they bought new HD TVs.
J6P will only buy a new TV when his current one breaks so it will be a long time until he gets a new TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> I was burned on being an early adopter of HD by buying a 720p set and then having to buy a new set to get 1080p. I also was on the losing side of the HD DVD/Bluray format war so I learned my lesson the hard way.
> This is why I did not fall for the 3D fad and I will not fall for the new UHD fad.
> If UHD becomes a guaranteed thing then I will buy into it when prices fall and I can buy the UHD titles for under $10 like I do with Bluray right now.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I jumped in to 3D. Even though my 2008 Sammy LED DLP set supported 3D, I never used 3D until I got a Mitsubishi DLP set on closeout in 2012. And it still looks great on my UHD set I got in November. I would not have wanted to miss out on enjoying all this 3D content the last few years.

Just like I don't want to miss out on enjoying the UHD HDR content coming out soon on disc. The UHD HDR streaming content already looks great at a fraction of the disc bitrate. So I am really looking forward to the UHD BDs.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> The main problem with HDR is most of its benefits is above what the human eye can resolve.


I haven't seen HDR but people keep saying that it's a much more impressive improvement to picture quality than UHD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> I haven't seen HDR but people keep saying that it's a much more impressive improvement to picture quality than UHD.


I know the HDR UHD content I've seen from Amazon streaming has been impressive. As well as the sample HDR clips I've watched.


----------

